# At least 11 dead in attack at Nairobi hotel complex



## Kraut783 (Jan 15, 2019)

Thoughts to the victims...

https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/15/africa/kenya-shooting-nairobi-hotel-intl/index.html


----------



## Centermass (Jan 15, 2019)

Damn.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 16, 2019)

Sounds like the White Widow struck again. Samantha Lewthwaite, who's last act was the Nairobi shopping mall attack. We need to find that cunt. I personally believe she's risen to top leadership in al Shabaab.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 16, 2019)

Seems like there may have been some Intel regarding this attack, seeing as how UK SOF and possibly US SOF were there

Awful it wasn't able to be prevented.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 16, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Sounds like the White Widow struck again. Samantha Lewthwaite, who's last act was the Nairobi shopping mall attack. We need to find that cunt. I personally believe she's risen to top leadership in al Shabaab.



I thought she was dead.  From a quick Google search, it looks like that was wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 16, 2019)

Cookie_101st said:


> Seems like there may have been some Intel regarding this attack, seeing as how UK SOF and possibly US SOF were there
> 
> Awful it wasn't able to be prevented.




Hard to tell from that photo what that guy's affiliation is...the article wants to claim he's a SEAL...the British press says he's SAS.  The media likes to pretend it knows the dispositions and activities of top tier SOF units.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 16, 2019)

Cookie_101st said:


> possibly US SOF were there



Gentlemen,

Remove your dog tags and leave your ID’s at home.  But wear a patch, we at least want credit for being here!

Video of Nairobi terror attack may have revealed a US Navy SEAL on secretive mission

_In the video of the Nairobi terror attack, a white man wearing a US military-style backpack with a patch that's used by US Navy SEAL Team 3 can be seen at the 30-second mark rescuing civilians and then returning to the scene of the fighting in a state of alertness._

__


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 16, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Sounds like the White Widow struck again. Samantha Lewthwaite, who's last act was the Nairobi shopping mall attack. We need to find that cunt. I personally believe she's risen to top leadership in al Shabaab.



I thought it was determined she likely wasn't behind or involved in the shopping centre?


----------



## Gunz (Jan 16, 2019)

SpitfireV said:


> I thought it was determined she likely wasn't behind or involved in the shopping centre?




Considering everybody thought she was dead a few years ago, and that nobody's been able to track her down and kill her, I don't think anything about her can be determined with any certainty. She was with al Shabaab at the time, and given her track record I think it's entirely possible she was complicit in that attack.


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 16, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Remove your dog tags and leave your ID’s at home.  But wear a patch, we at least want credit for being here!
> 
> ...



That patch clearly depicts the Night King spearing John Snow's heart. You know, so SEALs can write a book about knowing the future of the shows.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 16, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Remove your dog tags and leave your ID’s at home.  But wear a patch, we at least want credit for being here!
> 
> ...


Black Rifle Coffee Patch.


----------



## Box (Jan 16, 2019)

Ha - top secret Navy SEALS on a rescue mission - or swag from a coffee distributor....   
...the plot thickens



> We've all got spots to fill. In this community, we see a lot of open velcro spots just waiting for the right patch to come along.
> It's time to finally fill that velcro void or cycle out some of your other patches to make room for these brew badges. We'll even happily take a spot above your head on your car or truck's cloth interior- prime real estate for your entire patch collection. Don't worry, though. We won't take up too much room...at first.
> Get your Blackbeard's Flag Patch from BRCC today and let people know that your inner pirate is just itching to get out.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 16, 2019)

Box said:


> Ha - top secret Navy SEALS on a rescue mission - or swag from a coffee distributor....
> ...the plot thickens



*This Navy SEAL mission sponsored by...*


----------



## digrar (Jan 16, 2019)

Britt press are quoting Chris Ryan as saying it was a SAS trooper. How the fuck Chris Ryan knows one way or another is anybody's guess.


----------



## digrar (Jan 16, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Samantha Lewthwaite,



Two husbands have run off to be suicide bombers, rather than stay with her... She must be hard work to be around.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 16, 2019)

digrar said:


> Britt press are quoting Chris Ryan as saying it was a SAS trooper. How the fuck Chris Ryan knows one way or another is anybody's guess.


Based on the weapon I would say it's not a US Service Member.


----------



## CQB (Jan 17, 2019)

All that aside, it looks to me that lessons have been learned from previous events & the evac was pretty good. Kudos.


----------



## Rapid (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Poccington (Jan 17, 2019)

I legit love the fact that a member of the Hereford Gun Club turned up and went full Leeroy Jenkins without as much as a helmet on his head.

Fucking beast.


----------



## AWP (Jan 17, 2019)

I'm about to take posing to a new level: Rock a purple dress shirt and tell everyone I'm SAS.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 19, 2019)

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/...-the-rescue-in-nairobi-hotel-attack-6jnnxjjd3
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/8207170/nairobi-hotel-attack-kenya-sas-terrorists/


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 19, 2019)

Lmao at the SEALs trying to take credit for the One Man Army of Hereford. Those dudes act like they are every where when they aren’t even in AFG.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 19, 2019)

There's a lot of tarnish on that trident.


----------



## Rapid (Jan 20, 2019)

I've seen the photos of the dead shitheads. Let's just say their faces have been fitted with some marvellously placed ventilation holes for all that extremism to vent out a bit.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 20, 2019)

That dude should never have to pay for beer again. Brilliant work.


----------



## AWP (Jan 20, 2019)

Leeroy Jenkins ain't got shit on that man.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 22, 2019)

AWP said:


> Leeroy Jenkins ain't got shit on that man.




And my money's on he never writes a book.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jan 22, 2019)

Man went and showed them how to take care of business. All that really matters. Too bad them fucksticks shit in the soup. Before getting turned into dog food. God Bless him whoever he is.


----------

